# CADPAT Uniform Size Chart



## Gunshark (11 Jan 2016)

Hey guys. Looked around here for the size chart for the CADPAT uniform (combats) but couldn't find it. Could someone be kind enough to provide it, for both pants and tunic, or point me to the right thread? Also, is the sizing exactly the same for old and new style combats? Thanks.


----------

